# Notching and Boring Revisited



## jar546 (Aug 7, 2019)

This is a 2x6 load bearing wall.  Would this be an acceptable installation after the plumber did his installation?


----------



## steveray (Aug 7, 2019)

Absolutely not unless he gets an engineer involved....That wouldn't even work on non-bearing....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 7, 2019)

2.    Drilling. Any stud shall be permitted to be bored or drilled, provided that the diameter of the resulting hole is not more than 60 percent of the stud width, the edge of the hole is not more than 5/8 inch (16 mm) to the edge of the stud, and the hole is not located in the same section as a cut or notch. Studs located in exterior walls or bearing partitions drilled over 40 percent and up to 60 percent shall be doubled with not more than two successive doubled studs bored. See Figures R602.6(1) and R602.6(2).
Exception: *Use of approved stud shoes is permitted where they are installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s recommendations.*

I do not believe they make a stud shoe for a 3" pipe so the OP example is a fail


----------



## jar546 (Aug 7, 2019)

steveray said:


> Absolutely not unless he gets an engineer involved....That wouldn't even work on non-bearing....



As seen in the answer above, they do make shoes for this situation.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 7, 2019)

https://www.strongtie.com/miscellaneousconnectors_woodconnectors/hss-ss_productgroup_wcc/p/hss.ss
They are not a total replacement of removed material. Installs over pipe up to 2 3/8" outside diameter.



mtlogcabin said:


> I do not believe they make a stud shoe for a 3" pipe so the OP example is a fail


My bad eyes I see now it is a 2" pipe in the photo so install a shoe and it passes


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 7, 2019)

I thought you could double up the studs as an option if you don't bore more than two studs? 

Also you need 5/8-inch from the edge on bored holes?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 7, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> I thought you could double up the studs as an option if you don't bore more than two studs?
> 
> Also you need 5/8-inch from the edge on bored holes?



Yes, I am also under the impression that you can double the studs where it is over-bored.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 7, 2019)

R602.6
 Studs located in exterior walls or bearing partitions drilled over 40 percent and up to 60 percent shall be doubled with not more than two successive doubled studs bored.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 7, 2019)

Sure looks to me like a 3” pipe.  Zoom in real close and look at the left end of the horizontal section ... you can see a 3.  Also, if it is a 2x6 stud, just judging by the scale of the pipe vs the stud you can see its bigger than 2”.  

But hey ... give credit for neatly installing the nail plates.


----------

